
Bill Gates says it's too early for basic income - infodroid
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-basic-income-2017-2
======
david927
Yeah, we're not asking him.

~~~
codr4life
Word, like anyone expected Billy boy to be in favor of giving money to simple
folks for nothing.

